
San Diego man's $58,000 nightmare with Tesla Model S - mrfusion
http://www.sandiego6.com/news/local/San-Diego-mans-58000-nightmare-with-a-Tesla-Model-S-277017201.html
======
KukicAdnan
So he bought a salvage title car and is refusing to sign a liability release
form. I see nothing wrong with Tesla refusing to work with him in this case...

~~~
Rooster61
Agreed. Whose to say something isn't wrong with the car and the battery
explodes, causing him harm? He would probably turn right back around and sue
Tesla. Not to mention the negative press.

I don't blame them one bit.

------
torgoguys
"The document they wanted me to sign didn't indicate they were going to do any
repairs to the car, or get it up and running. They can take the car. They can
keep it. They can do whatever they want with it."

I don't see anything in the linked form they want him to sign
([http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/1305093/tesla-
salvage-...](http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/1305093/tesla-salvage-
release.pdf)) saying they can take, keep or "do whatever they want" with the
car. The reporting here is just shoddy.

